# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình >  Cocobay nơi  của nhà đầu tư ,điểm đến giải trí của thế giới 0905605508

## nganmai68

Du lịch càng phát triển, bất động sản du lịch, giải trí càng là miền đất hứa “ngọt ngào” http://cocobay-condotel.com/
“Du lịch tăng trưởng không có lý gì bất động sản nghỉ dưỡng không rực rỡ theo sau. Ngành du lịch đang cần rất nhiều căn hộ du lịch nghỉ dưỡng. Chừng nào du lịch còn phát triển, thì BĐS du lịch, nghỉ dưỡng vẫn là miền đất hứa ngọt ngào cho giới đầu tư”, Tiến sĩ Nguyễn Minh Hải – Viện Nghiên cứu Kinh tế Châu Á - Thái Bình Dương nhận định.
Bệ đỡ vững chắc cho BĐS du lịch tiếp tục phát triển rực rỡ năm 2018
Bỏ qua nhiều e ngại về dự báo nguồn cung sẽ dư thừa trước đó, năm 2017, bất động sản nghỉ đã bức tốc với thanh khoản cao hơn hẳn so với các phân khúc khác. Sự thành công của du lịch chính là đòn bẩy để phân khúc này dẫn đầu thị trường.
Năm 2017, Việt Nam đón gần 87 triệu triệu lượt khách quốc tế lẫn nội địa, mức tăng trưởng ghi nhận ở mốc 30% qua các năm, tổng thu từ du lịch năm nay ước đạt hơn 510.000 tỷ đồng - Những con số sẽ tiếp tục là bệ đỡ vững chắc cho bất động sản du lịch tiếp đà phát triển trong thời gian tới. http://cocobay-condotel.com/
Kỳ vọng trong 3 năm tới, ngành du lịch Việt Nam thu hút được 20 triệu lượt khách quốc tế, khoảng 80 triệu khách nội địa, giá trị xuất khẩu du lịch trên 20 tỷ USD.
Với tổng lượng khách du lịch khoảng 100 triệu khách, và lượt ngày lưu trú bình quân 2,4 ngày thì tính ra đến năm 2020, Việt Nam cần khoảng 300.000 phòng lưu trú. Tuy nhiên, ở thời điểm hiện tại, tổng lượng phòng khách sạn, condotel từ 3 sao trở lên tại các thành phố Đà Nẵng, Nha Trang, Hạ Long, Phú Quốc, Đà Lạt… mới có khoảng 102.758 phòng khách sạn. Tính ra từ nay đến năm 2020, các thành phố du lịch lớn tại Việt Nam cần thêm khoảng gần 78.000 phòng khách sạn lưu trú. Trong đó phân khúc khách sạn 4 sao trở lên chiếm khoảng 60%.
Đây là những con số hết sức ấn tượng và màu mỡ cho giới đầu tư địa ốc. So với phân khúc cho thuê căn hộ hoặc nhà phố, phân khúc hotel, condotel có phần nhỉnh hơn. Bởi nhu cầu du lịch, thụ hưởng các dịch vụ nghỉ ngơi, tham quan, mua sắm, vui chơi, giải trí thường trội hơn.
Muôn màu “sân chơi” BĐS du lịch, giải trí
Cơ hội càng nhiều, số lượng doanh nghiệp tham gia càng cao. Sự phát triển mạnh mẽ của các loại hình bất động sản du lịch trong vài năm trở lại đây cho thấy lĩnh vực bất động sản du lịch tại Việt Nam dù được đánh giá rất tiềm năng nhưng sức cạnh tranh cũng vô cùng lớn. Để tìm được khách hàng, các doanh nghiệp BĐS không ngừng tìm kiếm, mở rộng ra những phân khúc mới.
Đại diện cấp cao của CBRE Việt Nam, nhận định: Năm 2018, bất động sản du lịch sẽ tiếp tục nhịp độ phát triển, dù có thể không rầm rộ như năm trước, nhưng thị trường sẽ đón nhận rất nhiều sản phẩm mới lạ hơn. Bởi trước hàng nghìn sản phẩm, chỉ những sản phẩm khác biệt mới đủ sức hút khách hàng. Động thái ra hàng gần đây của một số chủ đầu tư có tên tuổi đã cho thấy điều đó. http://cocobay-condotel.com/

Cùng quan điểm này, ông Rudolf Hever - Giám đốc, Savills Hotels châu Á - Thái Bình Dương cũng chia sẻ: "Thay vì phát triển những dự án đã quá nhiều và quen thuộc trên thị trường, nhà đầu tư bất động sản nghỉ dưỡng đang mạnh dạn thay đổi và đưa ra những sản phẩm dựa trên xu hướng trong tương lai, có thể là 5 năm, hay 10 năm tới. Những mô hình mới này sẽ làm cho thị trường bất động sản nghỉ dưỡng Việt Nam đa dạng hơn, phong phú hơn và có thể thu hút nhiều du khách đến Việt Nam thêm nữa".
Dẫn đầu về khả năng làm mới mình với hàng loạt sản phẩm mới mẻ, hút khách, đặc biệt là tiềm năng lợi nhuận cao với nhà đầu tư phải kể đến Empire Group. Tập đoàn này lần đầu tiên mang khái niệm BĐS du lịch, giải trí xuất hiện trên thị trường địa ốc Việt Nam qua tên tuổi Cocobay. Kế đến là định nghĩa về một tổ hợp resort chủ đề phong phú: Boutique Hotel năng động cho người trẻ, Smart Condotel, Family Condotel cho gia đình, Wellness Condotel phục vụ nhu cầu chăm sóc sức khỏe, Cocobay Tower – dòng sản phẩm cho giới siêu sang.
Hay tổ hợp "Party Condotel" dành cho giới trẻ “sành ăn chơi” và khách quốc tế với tên gọi Coco Música Resort cũng vừa mới được Empire Group giới thiệu ra thị trường. Dự án này sở hữu sân khấu trung tâm ngoài trời lớn nhất tại Việt Nam cùng một tổ hợp bar rộng khoảng hơn 6.000 m2.
Mỗi căn hộ Coco Música Resort có mức giá từ 1,8 tỷ và được chủ đầu tư cam kết lợi nhuận tối thiểu 12%/năm trong 9 năm. Empire Group cũng cho biết, sau thời gian cam kết, lợi nhuận từ hoạt động thuê phòng sẽ chia cho chủ sở hữu là 80%. Với mức giá thuê phòng trung bình của khách sạn 4 sao ở Đà Nẵng là 2,4 triệu/đêm, mức lấp đầy bình quân 65% (mức bình quân của khối khách sạn 4-5 sao) thì doanh thu của mỗi căn Coco Música Resort (giá 1,8 tỷ) hàng năm vào khoảng 570 triệu; trừ đi chi phí vận hành, bảo trì và bán hàng thì lợi nhuận thu về khoảng 370 triệu. Trong đó, lợi nhuận mà khách hàng nhận được tầm 290 triệu/năm.
Các chuyên gia dự báo, những dự án có hướng đi mới không chỉ hút khách, đem lại lợi nhuận cho nhà đầu tư mà còn tạo nên xu hướng mới cho thị trường.

----------

